# Explain this shit Why I didn’t look good?



## Arceus300 (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi everyone pardon my english, I’m french and 19. My case is gaddem mystery. Im 6.2, i have a strong wide jaw, good zygos like really i have all the slayers atrribute. My biggest problem? Im so skinny(136 lbs) maybe framcell ? And my face look weird like im looking like a child, and i think that my face is too small for my boody. I will post some pics, taken with a very good caméra and some or my body: 






There is a bunch of my frame and my face from différent angle, please look all thé pics to
Have a good idea and please answer me i didnt understand, thanks.


----------



## dogtown (Dec 18, 2018)

Your face looks bloated, fix that 

Cuck eyes, you can’t really fix that


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 18, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> My biggest problem?


Tes yeux, monsieur le président Macron.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 18, 2018)

I have a good eye area i just was tired the day of the pics, like i didnt sleep


----------



## Phad (Dec 18, 2018)

bloated face plus hairline on sides gives ur forehead that ugly appearance


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 18, 2018)

Any answers about my frame and my face ?


----------



## Spite (Dec 18, 2018)

Your proportions are messed up, if you don't take care of that hairloss your face is going to be 40% forehead.


----------



## dogtown (Dec 18, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> I have a good eye area i just was tired the day of the pics, like i didnt sleep



No you don’t


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 18, 2018)

Yes you have pathetic frame, also seem to be a neckcel. Your eyes look neoteneous. You skin is bad. That's why you can't slay.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 18, 2018)

My frame? Or I’m just to skinny?


----------



## Never_Began (Dec 18, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> Any answers about my frame and my face ?


SKIN


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Dec 18, 2018)

you look like a cuck


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 18, 2018)

I mesure my forhead it’s proportion with everything and my eye area is good i was just looking at thé caméra with a tired look


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 18, 2018)

squint till the day you die. Also look of hall of squint if you think it looks weird.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 18, 2018)

Imagine getting height and frame mogged by a foid lol. Fix your skin and gymcel for those narrow shoulders man. Lose that bloat too


----------



## Zyros (Dec 18, 2018)

Prey eye area.

Your face sitll has a bit of bloat on it.


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Dec 18, 2018)

i'm almost always super tired and my eye area doesn't look anything like that


----------



## UltraExtremeIntense (Dec 18, 2018)

Stop smoking. To answer your question, upper eyelid exposure is why people are saying you look like a cuck. Also clearing up your skin and getting rid of bloat(lose weight). After a couple of months you will look much better. Look into acetone and supplements specifically vitamin A, magnesium and zinc.
Upper eyelid exposure's importantce is over emphasised, you can still look fine. The majority of people have it.


----------



## Final82 (Dec 18, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> Hi everyone pardon my english, I’m french and 19. My case is gaddem mystery. Im 6.2, i have a strong wide jaw, good zygos like really i have all the slayers atrribute. My biggest problem? Im so skinny(136 lbs) maybe framcell ? And my face look weird like im looking like a child, and i think that my face is too small for my boody. I will post some pics, taken with a very good caméra and some or my body:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need to add a lot of muscle . You look skinny fat
H


Arceus300 said:


> Hi everyone pardon my english, I’m french and 19. My case is gaddem mystery. Im 6.2, i have a strong wide jaw, good zygos like really i have all the slayers atrribute. My biggest problem? Im so skinny(136 lbs) maybe framcell ? And my face look weird like im looking like a child, and i think that my face is too small for my boody. I will post some pics, taken with a very good caméra and some or my body:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



steroids , lift 90-100 min a session at least 5 times a week and start 3000 cal diet with high protein .


----------



## CopeMaxxer (Dec 18, 2018)

Prey eyes, skin, and flat cheekbones. You can still slay tho. Just gymcel, put on some size, and fix ur skin. You'll be ~5/10 facially and with 6'3 height you'll go up to 6/10 total which is enough to pull easily.


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 18, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Imagine getting height and frame mogged by a foid lol. Fix your skin and gymcel for those narrow shoulders man. Lose that bloat too



His height is preety decent tho?

Anyways i think you look decent, not slayer tier but i wouldn't doubt you getting laid every now and then. Your eye area is you worst feauture, and being an ectamorph is unfortunate, but luckily you can gain some width. 

Use 5th pictures for dating apps and profile pic btw.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 18, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> His height is preety decent tho?
> 
> Anyways i think you look decent, not slayer tier but i wouldn't doubt you getting laid every now and then. Your eye area is you worst feauture, and being an ectamorph is unfortunate, but luckily you can gain some width.
> 
> Use 5th pictures for dating apps and profile pic btw.


: what: x100

I don't need dating apps lol. Leave the basement brah


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 18, 2018)

Thanks guys, it’s weird im not high bodyfat, why i look bloated? I had a late puberty( at 16) maybe i have to wait a bit. And is my skull frame décent ? And will post a pick of my eyes when i have them open and not tired


----------



## mido the slayer (Dec 18, 2018)

1.you look good tbh you could become more attractive by adding 5 to 9 pound of muscle 
2. clear out these pimples by good skin care routine and healthy diet


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 18, 2018)

http://www.noelshack.com/2018-51-2-1545160133-476a7a5b-3283-4482-be93-465f8b66f1a6.jpeg it’s better?
And my skin is because i started acnea like 3-4 months ago, i have to wait maybe my pub is not over


----------



## IceCutter (Dec 18, 2018)

Ethnic looking + big forehead

not good son


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 18, 2018)

My forehead is normal, it’s 6.5cm long just and my face is 19,5cm long.
Do you think im a skullcell?


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 18, 2018)

Nibba said:


> : what: x100
> 
> I don't need dating apps lol. Leave the basement brah



Lmao it was directed at the guy who wrote the thread.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 18, 2018)

I have a girlfriend i dont bref too


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 18, 2018)

Nibba said:


> : what: x100
> 
> I don't need dating apps lol. Leave the basement brah


rare autism overload from our very own @Nibba


----------



## 5Dlooped (Dec 18, 2018)

Just landed on earth/10


----------



## Vanillestorms (Dec 19, 2018)

You look decent OP. Ignore these retarded raters that said you’re ugly.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 19, 2018)

Bloated, acne, shitty eye area, recessed hairline, narrow frame, good lower third. 3.5 PSL.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 19, 2018)

Why im bloated any explanations? And does anyone Know if im just too skinny or a real lack of bone ?


----------



## spark (Dec 19, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> Why im bloated any explanations? And does anyone Know if im just too skinny or a real lack of bone ?


Gotta work out man. Lose fat, add muscle.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 19, 2018)

You definitely don't have the slayer attributes, you uppity beta faggot.  I mog the living shit out of you. Stop being so swell-headed you low T beta cuck.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 19, 2018)

If im low t explain my jawline, my browridge and my zygo, I’m just young and dont look like a warrior


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 19, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> If im low t explain my jawline, my browridge and my zygo, I’m just young and dont look like a warrior


They're nothing out of the ordinary you uppity retard. If you stood next to me I'd mog you into oblivion and back. Your face looks bloated, you don't have hunter eyes, you have acne scars, ever looked at a male model? That'd not hurt for sure.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 19, 2018)

I have acnea cause im a teen it’s Normal, and my brow ridge is top tier my jaw above average and my zygo too. And a lot of person told me that i have a handsome eyes. Look at those pics, im sure i mog you cause i Slay à lot IRL, i had sec at 15 yo.


----------



## spark (Dec 19, 2018)

*THAT MOG*


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 19, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> I have acnea cause im a teen it’s Normal, and my brow ridge is top tier my jaw above average and my zygo too. And a lot of person told me that i have a handsome eyes. Look at those pics, im sure i mog you cause i Slay à lot IRL, i had sec at 15 yo.



This is what a real man looks like, you low T skinnyfat cunt. Lift weights like your life depends on it you manlet.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 19, 2018)

You guys need to seriously live in thé real world; pretiness is not about à bunch of criteria and a good eye area isnt about hooded eyes, it’s about brow, brow ridge, color, shape and bones. I just wanted to have some advise cause i always be insecure about my physic and never understand why i slay


----------



## dogtown (Dec 19, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> They're nothing out of the ordinary you uppity retard. If you stood next to me I'd mog you into oblivion and back. Your face looks bloated, you don't have hunter eyes, you have acne scars, ever looked at a male model? That'd not hurt for sure.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 19, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> I have acnea cause im a teen it’s Normal, and my brow ridge is top tier my jaw above average and my zygo too. And a lot of person told me that i have a handsome eyes. Look at those pics, im sure i mog you cause i Slay à lot IRL, i had sec at 15 yo.



I'll give you more pics if you're feeling horny you manlet bitch.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 19, 2018)

You’re very muscle but face>all


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 19, 2018)

Goddamn who's this good looking Chadlite? I'd suck him off like there's no tomorrow. Brb yoga class starts now

Edit: @dogtown Your quote isn't working. I quoted you and it's not showing. fuck


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 19, 2018)

You’re looking older not ugly, but like an average guy. At ur âge i will mog you hard.


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Dec 19, 2018)

i cant explain what it is but i feel like everything is in slow motion while i browse your pics, i feel a sense of calm. dunno if its a good or bad thing, just a random thought


----------



## spark (Dec 19, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> I'll give you more pics if you're feeling horny you manlet bitch. If I were standing next to you I'd break your neck, your swell-headedness annoys the crap out of me.


6'2 is a manlet height in 2018?


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 19, 2018)

spark said:


> 6'2 is a manlet height in 2018?


I meant manlet as in low T cuck. He's skinnyfat as hell, like goddamn.


Arceus300 said:


> You’re looking older not ugly, but like an average guy. At ur âge i will mog you hard.


No you fucking wouldn't.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 19, 2018)

I’m maybe skinny fat, but im tall and i have good bone frame and my face is good i have just to gain some muscle no Big deal and im absolutely not low t there is no sign to tell that


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 19, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> I’m maybe skinny fat, but im tall and i have good bone frame and my face is good i have just to gain some muscle no Big deal and im absolutely not low t there is no sign to tell that


Your bloated face tells me all I need to know. Your acne scars are comedy gold. You're acting like you're a Calvin Klein model. LOL


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 19, 2018)

You’re a bit retarded, Im a late bloomer I started to have acnea 3 months ago( it’s a signe of high t late acnea check on google) and the bloated face disapear in mid 20’s. My bone aren’t recessed, good developed there is no reason to be low t
I can slay even with a ugly skin, bro on tinder 10 match a day only with 6.-7 min girls so ...
And i will intent you a process cause i’m rich and you will suck my dick fucking pesants


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 19, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> You’re a bit retarded, Im a late bloomer I started to have acnea 3 months ago( it’s a signe of high t late acnea check on google) and the bloated face disapear in mid 20’s. My bone aren’t recessed, good developed there is no reason to be low t
> I can slay even with a ugly skin, bro on tinder 10 match a day only with 6.-7 min girls so ...


It's not a sign of high T dumbass. Androgenic receptor hypersensitivity /=/ high T. Learn to google you dumbfuck LOL. My mother's a skin and allergy medicine specialist, I think she knows way more than you on this topic.

Tinder success /=/ real life success. lolz


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 19, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> It's not a sign of high T dumbass. Androgenic receptor hypersensitivity /=/ high T. Learn to google you dumbfuck LOL. My mother's a skin and allergy medicine specialist, I think she knows way more than you on this topic.
> 
> Tinder success /=/ real life success. lolz


When are you going to shut the fuck up?


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 19, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> When are you going to shut the fuck up?


Never. Why you ask?


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 19, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Never. Why you ask?


You're only here to bully like a frustrated kid


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 19, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> You're only here to bully like a frustrated kid


I'm just trying to show him he's not a slayer. Which he isn't. I can show him a slayer, that'd ruin his little fantasy world.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 19, 2018)

Are u virgin?


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 19, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> Are u virgin?


I'm aries. You?


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 19, 2018)

Like I said before I’m not since the age of 15. You’re frustrated and you seems to hate me maybe because you didn’t look well and you’re talking about my low T ahaha


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 19, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> Like I said before I’m not since the age of 15. You’re frustrated and you seems to hate me maybe because you didn’t look well and you’re talking about my low T ahaha


The only issue I have with you is your inflated ego. That's all. Lower it.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 19, 2018)

I don’t have any egos you’re posted like a bunch of insults and said some stupid shit about my t levels, if you have a critica okay, but if it’s only to hurt the person stfu

+ if I m low t explain gonial angle brow ridge jaw and ogee curve and my brows. Being skinny didn’t make me low t, I’m just don’t eating enough


----------



## Soontm (Dec 19, 2018)

Lol posts a rate me Thread and as soon as somebody points out his flaws his coping mechanisms kicking and tells every critic he mogs them they have no right to judge him.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 19, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> I don’t have any egos you’re posted like a bunch of insults and said some stupid shit about my t levels, if you have a critica okay, but if it’s only to hurt the person stfu
> 
> + if I m low t explain gonial angle brow ridge jaw and ogee curve and my brows. Being skinny didn’t make me low t, I’m just don’t eating enough



Nigga your face is as broken as your english. Just sayin. Now gtfo egofag


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 19, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> I'm just trying to show him he's not a slayer. Which he isn't. I can show him a slayer, that'd ruin his little fantasy world.


He's definitely not an incel though. You make it seem as if he was a subhuman.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 19, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> He's definitely not an incel though. You make it seem as if he was a subhuman.


Maybe looks-wise he's not a subhuman, OK. But personality-wise, I strongly belief OP is a pathological narcissist and overall a low-T fag. Look at those lips, it's like he eats diet cock on the daily.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 19, 2018)

I accept critica it’s not the problem but telling my I’m low t and I’m a subhuman it’s just not the true and it’s purely to hurt the person. Dude for the last time I’m not low t do you have any scientific proof that I’m low t? I have prof that I’m high t i have top tier protruxing brow ridge, gonial ange top tier and a wide jaw with good check bones. I also the third finger of my hand bigger than the first, that’s a sign of high t


----------



## dogtown (Dec 19, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> I accept critica it’s not the problem but telling my I’m low t and I’m a subhuman it’s just not the true and it’s purely to hurt the person. Dude for the last time I’m not low t do you have any scientific proof that I’m low t? I have prof that I’m high t i have top tier protruxing brow ridge, gonial ange top tier and a wide jaw with good check bones. I also the third finger of my hand bigger than the first, that’s a sign of high t



Your brow ridge is not that impressive


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 19, 2018)

On the picture it’s hard to see but irl i have a better brow ridge than maybe 60-70% of people.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 19, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> I accept critica it’s not the problem but telling my I’m low t and I’m a subhuman it’s just not the true and it’s purely to hurt the person. Dude for the last time I’m not low t do you have any scientific proof that I’m low t? I have prof that I’m high t i have top tier protruxing brow ridge, gonial ange top tier and a wide jaw with good check bones. I also the third finger of my hand bigger than the first, that’s a sign of high t


----------



## dogtown (Dec 19, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> On the picture it’s hard to see but irl i have a better brow ridge than maybe 60-70% of people.



No, your brow ridge is average, your cheekbones are good though


----------



## SubhumanOverload (Dec 19, 2018)

You look fine but you lack the most important facial trait ... harmony


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 19, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> On the picture it’s hard to see but irl i have a better brow ridge than maybe 60-70% of people.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 19, 2018)

Idk maybe hard to see I will send u a pic but I guarantee that my brow ridge are overdeveloped


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 19, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> Idk maybe hard to see I will send u a pic but I guarantee that my brow ridge are overdeveloped








Tl;Dr: You'll never be a CK Model, you ugly gay son of a bitch. Now gtfo


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 19, 2018)

Why harmony ? What’s wrong ?


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 19, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> Why harmony ? What’s wrong ?


Because harmony's the most important dumbass. Look at average guys like you, like Russell Crowe, somehow he got major roles like that in The Gladiator. Doesn't mean your ugly french ass will be Russell Crowe the II, it only means facial harmony triumps over anything else.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 19, 2018)

idk I think that I have very protruding brow ridge maybe I’m wrong. And something wrong with my harmony ?


----------



## theropeking (Dec 19, 2018)

-acne
-receding hairline 
-weird nose, dunno how to describe.

your best pic


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 19, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> idk I think that I have very protruding brow ridge maybe I’m wrong. And something wrong with my harmony ?



Plenty wrong with your harmony. And I have a better brow ridge than yours. Yet I don't bitch about it nearly as much as you do.


----------



## Wool (Dec 19, 2018)

Honestly cheekbones need to be more prominent. you don't look bad just why you dont look amazing like a slayer even though having good jaw. You look best in picture 6, where your cheekbones are much more prominent.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 19, 2018)

Thanks for ur analyse what do you mean with the nose? And recessed hairline im i doing calvitie( loosing my hair)? Or it’s just genetic and I have a big forehead?


----------



## Ropemaxing (Dec 19, 2018)

Lol your browridge is non existant , btw slaying low cost hoes don't count it's Stacy or nothing frenchboy

Fix that skin and maybe you can get to 4/10

Btw shouldn't you be burning paris with your yellow vests best friends.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 19, 2018)

Study hacks haaha you’re the best can u fuck off now ?


----------



## theropeking (Dec 19, 2018)

yes it looks like you are going bald, try to save your hair or plan for hair transplantions in the future. I wouldnt go for that haircut tbh or atleast dont style your hair too much to the back. Cover your temples and forehead with hair like in this pic


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 19, 2018)

Ropemaxing said:


> Lol your browridge is non existant , btw slaying low cost hoes don't count it's Stacy or nothing frenchboy
> 
> Fix that skin and maybe you can get to 4/10
> 
> Btw shouldn't you be burning paris with your yellow vests best friends.


Speaking my mind. I'll go away now. Thanks brah.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 19, 2018)

WTF ? I have no brow ridge is that a joke ??
It’s maybe my natural implantation I will check pics of me younger


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 19, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> WTF ? I have no brow ridge is that a joke ??
> It’s maybe my natural implantation I will check pics of me younger


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 19, 2018)

It’s my natural implantation


----------



## Kyros (Dec 19, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> View attachment 8649



Daily reminder StudyHacks looks like this


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 19, 2018)

Kyros said:


> Daily reminder StudyHacks looks like this


What a good looking Chadlite I am. I'm in need of becoming more flexible, cos I wanna suck my own dick, deepthroat it is!


----------



## Kyros (Dec 19, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> What a good looking Chadlite I am. I'm in need of becoming more flexible, cos I wanna suck my own dick, deepthroat it is!


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 19, 2018)

My gad I mog hard, I have definitly better brow ridge


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 19, 2018)

Kyros said:


>


Cope or no cope, I don't give a rat's ass, bro. I'mma suck my dick like it's a fucking lollipop.

When I can ejaculate in my own mouth and swallow all my load, I know I'll have realized my life-long dream.


----------



## Kyros (Dec 19, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> My gad I mog hard, I have definitly better brow ridge



You look like shit too.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 19, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> My gad I mog hard, I have definitly better brow ridge


Tfw his only comment is about my brow ridge


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 19, 2018)

Dude you look like a fucking virgin, I slay more than you will never


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 19, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> Dude you look like a fucking virgin, I slay more than you will never


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 19, 2018)

Look like a manlet. Welcome to the club


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 19, 2018)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Look like a manlet. Welcome to the club


He's 2 PSL. He's looksmaxxed.


----------



## Kyros (Dec 19, 2018)

Hahah, nothing more than I love that sub4s trying to fight with each other!

Keep doing boys, very entertaining.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 19, 2018)

Kyros said:


> Hahah, nothing more than I love that sub4s trying to fight with each other!
> 
> Keep doing boys, very entertaining.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 19, 2018)

2psl Yess that’s why I have a 8/10 gf you’re so pathetic
Im only 19, just finished my pub, late bloomer I’m not looksmaxed at all


----------



## Hebbe wem (Dec 19, 2018)

You are above average


----------



## Vanillestorms (Dec 19, 2018)

Fucking lol @ these tryhard idiots trying to emulate a Lookism fight


----------



## Nibba (Dec 19, 2018)

dotacel said:


> rare autism overload from our very own @Nibba


Lol what? I don't care about what basement dwellers think of me


----------



## Festrunk (Dec 19, 2018)

I think you look good! You mog me go hell and back 3 times over.


----------



## Reyansh7730 (Dec 19, 2018)

you look okay


----------



## Sub5virgin (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Reyansh7730 (Dec 20, 2018)

recessed maxilla, slightly cuck eyes/eyelid exposure, nose, hairline, skin bring you down. you are also getting frame/height mogged by that girl you're standing next to but luckily you have a larger skull than her HOWEVER you look pretty chaddy in this pic:





i get homosexual vibes from some of your photos btw idk why you look a bit homosexual in the pic above for example but the chadiness/mogg negates it

good lower third, decent browridge, good zygos and good eyebrows

all things considered you look pretty good but that's only because the pic above saves you if i didn't see that pic i would be way more harsh tbh nothing influences me like a good mogg


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 20, 2018)

Are u sure for the recessed maxila, I think is very forward on what are u basing to tell that ?
How can I have good zygo with a recessed maxilla ?


----------



## Reyansh7730 (Dec 20, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> Are u sure for the recessed maxila, I think is very forward on what are u basing to tell that ?
> How can I have good zygo with a recessed maxilla ?



because you can and you do

tough pill to swallow bro


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 20, 2018)

How to know if a maxila is recessed ? That’s my question cause if thinks it’s not


----------



## Reyansh7730 (Dec 20, 2018)

because i can see it and the nasolabial folds are somewhat of an indicator


----------



## itsOVER (Dec 20, 2018)

JFL at this thread.

1) OP, don't ask for advice if you won't accept any criticism.

2) StudyHacks, you're normie as fuck, nowhere near a fucking Chad or Chadlite.

3) When commenting on looks, the appearance of the guy commenting doesn't fucking matter. Just like I dont need to be a world class footballer to know what world class footballers can do, I don't need to be Lachowski to tell someone the problems with their face. If the guy making the criticism is a 2 or a 9, it doesn't change the validity of their advice, which should be judged on its own merits.

Shame on you all.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 20, 2018)

Any one to confirm about my maxila?


----------



## Reyansh7730 (Dec 20, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> Any one to confirm about my maxila?



you also have a feminine tiny twink nose, longer noses look better and more masculine


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 20, 2018)

Soontm said:


> Lol posts a rate me Thread and as soon as somebody points out his flaws his coping mechanisms kicking and tells every critic he mogs them they have no right to judge him.
> 
> View attachment 8641


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 20, 2018)

I don’t have any problems with critica when it’s justified. But is my maxila recessed for real ?


----------



## Reyansh7730 (Dec 20, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> I don’t have any problems with critica when it’s justified. But is my maxila recessed for real ?



honestly it's one of those things that's pretty hard to tell. it's a matter of mm/1cm but there are slight signs that you have that demonstrate at least slight recession. it is not really that much of a big deal though. id be more concerned about that tiny little twink nose, rhinoplasty might not even be able to save it


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 20, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Lol what? I don't care about what basement dwellers think of me


nigga he wasn't talking about you lmao


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 20, 2018)

Thanks bro what are those signs of recession ?


----------



## Nibba (Dec 20, 2018)

dotacel said:


> nigga he wasn't talking about you lmao


He literally quoted me


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 20, 2018)

Nibba said:


> He literally quoted me


----------



## Nibba (Dec 20, 2018)

dotacel said:


>


He shouldn't have quoted me


----------



## Madness (Dec 20, 2018)

Alot of malar fat


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 20, 2018)

You have good bone structure and your eye area is good as well, just lol at the dumbasses talking about "prey eyes." This hunter eyes meme has gone too far.


----------



## Reyansh7730 (Dec 20, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> You have good bone structure and your eye area is good as well, just lol at the dumbasses talking about "prey eyes." This hunter eyes meme has gone too far.


 
gigacope honestly if you don't know what you're talking about don't say anything i'm sick of correcting deluded little insects such as yourself

his eyes lack the ideal almond shape and have upper eyelid exposure. the hooding could also be better 






one is clearly hunter and one is clearly prey and OP's eyes are closer to prey

calling hunter eyes a meme is NOT going to solve your disgusting repulsive cuck eyes


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Dec 20, 2018)

average eye area =/= bad eye area. In fact composite average features make a GL face


----------



## Claire Violet (Dec 20, 2018)

Why was my comment deleted? I was the only one who gave you constuctive criticism on what ur flaws are and how u can improve. W/e I'll point out ur issues again.

- Low set zygos
- U don't have great masseters or else ur gonial angle would be 90 degrees
- Ur fat pads below ur brows wich makes eyes hooded are non-existent, giving u cuck eyes. 
- Skin quality is of guys a decade older than u or more


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Dec 20, 2018)

Deez Nuts Gaddem


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 20, 2018)

Ah and guys I have an overbite but it’s look that it don’t really affect my face? It’s a deep overbite like my upper lip is protruding


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 21, 2018)

Reyansh7730 said:


> gigacope honestly if you don't know what you're talking about don't say anything i'm sick of correcting deluded little insects such as yourself
> 
> his eyes lack the ideal almond shape and have upper eyelid exposure. the hooding could also be better
> 
> ...



Low IQ post, hunter eyes are a meme. 

OP, ignore this faggotry, your eye area isn't bad at all, don't listen to low IQ morons.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 21, 2018)

thanks bro


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 23, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> 2psl Yess that’s why I have a 8/10 gf you’re so pathetic
> Im only 19, just finished my pub, late bloomer I’m not looksmaxed at all


She'll leave you for Chad


----------



## dogtown (Apr 23, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> You definitely don't have the slayer attributes, you uppity beta faggot.  I mog the living shit out of you. Stop being so swell-headed you low T beta cuck.



I miss you


----------



## fobos (Apr 23, 2019)

Origins


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 23, 2019)

It's over for bancels.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Apr 23, 2019)

@nigger mods unban now.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 23, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> @nigger mods unban now.



Fuck him I want @StudyHacks back the funniest user to ever grace this forum


----------



## RichardSpencel (Apr 23, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Fuck him I want @StudyHacks back the funniest user to ever grace this forum


Whenthecoping.gif 
Studyhacks wasn't funny he was just Narcy tyranny loving incel,

Arceus mogs and is way more entertaining,yesterday was flooded with entertaining posts from him.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 23, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Whenthecoping.gif
> Studyhacks wasn't funny he was just Narcy tyranny loving incel,
> 
> Arceus mogs and is way more entertaining,yesterday was flooded with entertaining posts from him.



Cope 

Studyhacks wasn’t even narcy tbh

Arcbrah is the narcissist user here without a doubt.

Studyhacks was a crazy funny guy


----------



## RichardSpencel (Apr 23, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Cope
> 
> Studyhacks wasn’t even narcy tbh
> 
> ...


Hes clearly just trolling,look at this thread,that's his true personality at the beginning then he just decides to troll and be funny.

Studyhacks would get insecure at anything and threaten to beat up whatever internet incel said he wasn't a model that day.

Stop sucking stoodeyhacks mog.


----------



## androidcel (Apr 23, 2019)

Free @Arceus300 right now


----------



## dogtown (Apr 23, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Hes clearly just trolling,look at this thread,that's his true personality at the beginning then he just decides to troll and be funny.
> 
> Studyhacks would get insecure at anything and threaten to beat up whatever internet incel said he wasn't a model that day.
> 
> Stop sucking stoodeyhacks mog.



He’s not trolling JFL he admitted to be a narcy 

Studyhacks was an actual troll tbh, notice How arcbrah lurks 24/7 studyhacks got banned twice and hasn’t been back since


----------



## lemonacid (Apr 23, 2019)

cute nose, fix your dirty skin bro


----------



## impure666 (Apr 23, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Look like a manlet. Welcome to the club


turbomanlet master race


----------



## Krezo (Apr 23, 2019)

He cute x


----------



## Autist (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 23, 2019)

Autist said:


> View attachment 44711
> View attachment 44713


Forehead, eye area, zygos and chin.


----------



## shibo (Apr 23, 2019)

free him


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 23, 2019)

Autist said:


> View attachment 44711
> View attachment 44713





Alarico8 said:


> Forehead, eye area, zygos and chin.


No morph for your zygos

Arcbrah 2.0


----------



## Autist (Apr 23, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> No morph for your zygos
> 
> Arcbrah 2.0
> 
> View attachment 44721


Chadlite tbh


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 23, 2019)

Autist said:


> Chadlite tbh


I'm not sure if he looks worse with blue eyes.






High-tier Chad-lite in these morphs anyway.


----------



## Eskimo (Apr 23, 2019)

so longs me


----------



## Autist (Apr 23, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I'm not sure if he looks worse with blue eyes.
> 
> View attachment 44722
> 
> ...


Eye shape ruins him


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 23, 2019)

Autist said:


> Eye shape ruins him


His eyes are his worst feature for sure. Improving the shape and fat grafting for more hooding would be a start.


----------

